# *help needed* Will an assault stop me from buying a handgun?



## abbalah (Jan 26, 2014)

Good afternoon,

I am getting ready to purchase my first handgun and I'm worried about the NICS background check. I have a misdemeanor assault from 2005 that I received deferred adjudication. Was a girl I had previously dated. We did not live together, were never married and had no children. No mention of family or domestic violence was ever made. Is this something that I should be concerned about when I go to purchase a gun?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Generally, only a felony conviction will prevent you from owning a firearm. However, the state DOJ where you live may make an issue out of it. Only one way to find out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As already stated, typically speaking, a misdemeanor will not prohibit you from purchasing a handgun.


----------



## abbalah (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

What state do you live in?


----------



## abbalah (Jan 26, 2014)

I live in Texas.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

You should be able to buy but a permit to carry may be a problem but I would try and see what they say.


----------



## abbalah (Jan 26, 2014)

I suppose there is only one way to find out. Either I will be back here next weekend with all sorts of questions about my purchase... or I will just have to post a sad face.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

abbalah said:


> I suppose there is only one way to find out. Either I will be back here next weekend with all sorts of questions about my purchase... or I will just have to post a sad face.


Report back and let us know how things went.


----------



## jhjbsmith (Feb 3, 2014)

In NC it would hold you back. Let me know how it went.


----------

